# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Τοποθεσία κλουβιού

## thanosr

Εχω το κλουβι μεσα στο σπιτι αλλα δεν ξερω μηπως πρεπει να τον βγαλω απ'εξω.

----------


## vagelis76

Αν ο Όσκαρ θέλεις να συνηθίσει να γίνεται φιλαράκια και να κάνετε πιο κοντινή παρεούλα,θα έλεγα να του βρείς ένα ωραίο σημείο μέσα στο σπίτι και να τον έχεις εκεί.
Καλό είναι να έχει αρκετό φως εκεί που θα βάλεις το κλουβί,να είναι η πλάτη του κλουβιού σε τοίχο για να αισθάνεται περισσότερη ασφάλεια το πρώτο καιρό τουλάχιστον.Να μην είναι σε σημείο που θα τρομάζει(π.χ.δίπλα στην είσοδο του σπιτιού) και να έχει ησυχία το δωμάτιο που είναι το κλουβί του ώστε να συμπληρώνει τουλάχιστον 10 ώρες ύπνου !!!! 
Αν πάλι θέλεις να έχεις ένα πουλί που θα χαζεύεις κάθε απόγευμα ή όταν έχεις χρόνο στη βεράντα σου...τότε μπορείς να το βγάλεις και έξω.Θα είναι όμως μόνο του και ίσως μελαγχολήσει....

----------

